# Your favorite snack or meal?



## EctoLift (Jan 11, 2017)

*Breakfast shake *
Half an Avocado
Tablespoon of Peanut Butter
Tablespoon of olive oil
1/4 cup of almond meal
1 banana
handful of strawberries
1/2 cup of milk
3 Tbs of greek yogurt (vanilla)
1 Tbs moringa leaves (i grow in the backyard)

mix it all together. add protein if you like. 

I would like to know some good high calorie snacks or meals. Looking for some tasty fish recipes too.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 11, 2017)

Speaking of avocado.....

Avocado, cottage cheese, bacon, salt and pepper in a wheat flour tortilla burrito.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 11, 2017)

Vagina.....


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 11, 2017)

peanut-butter I eat it with a spoon straight from the jar at like 3am half the time I don't even remember getting up and doing so until I see the spoon in the am


----------



## automatondan (Jan 11, 2017)

Favorite go-to snack would be a huge bowl of cottage cheese with ground pepper and a large spoonful of peanut butter afterwards.... My favorite meal would be a grilled ribeye with rice and kale and a robust glass of red wine (or 2).


----------



## snake (Jan 11, 2017)

Pistachio nuts with a big-ass glass of milk. Hey, you asked!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 11, 2017)

Can't beat a jar of Skippy Natty Crunchy and some dark chocolate chips with a big arsed wooden spoon for a convenient high cal meal.

For a fav dinner - I'm with AD: ribeye rare, smothered in grilled onions and mushrooms. Steak fries on the side and an IPA.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 11, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Vagina.....



Stonetag beat me to it


----------



## MattyB (Jan 11, 2017)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> peanut-butter I eat it with a spoon straight from the jar at like 3am half the time I don't even remember getting up and doing so until I see the spoon in the am



Wife found 2 spoons the other day......what, you expect me to find the one from the last time I went sleep eating!


----------



## Milo (Jan 11, 2017)

Costco cheesecake with Hershey's syrup.


----------



## So1970 (Jan 12, 2017)

Inner loin deer meat and jalapenos wrapped in bacon


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jan 12, 2017)

Top Ramon noodles and tuna.......
Cali Muscle is my dietitian


----------



## 1stplace (Jan 12, 2017)

Few scoops banana or chocolate protein
1 cup plain greek yogurt
1/2 cup granola 
Let it freeze up and then destroy it!!


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 12, 2017)

3 cups frozen hashbrowns thawed
3/4 cup cheese
1 cup diced ham or other meat
4 eggs beaten with 1 1/2 cups milk.

Put hashbrowns in 8×8 baking dish
Spread cheese
Spread meat
Pour in the eggs
Bake 1 hour 350

Amounts of ingredients can vary by taste, could add peppers, etc.  Been eating a full pan of this each day.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 12, 2017)

If I have to pick a snack. Its Doritos. any flavor. I fukkin love Doritos.


----------



## thqmas (Jan 12, 2017)

snack said:


> Pistachio nuts with a big-ass glass of milk. Hey, you asked!



My favorite snack


----------

